# Should I go tomorrow?



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I decided to take Scout for a nice walk around the neighborhood during lunch. As we were rounding the corner on the way home a pregnant bully jumped the fence and came charging and snarling at her. She attacked Scout and it was a very horrible few minutes of me trying to give the dog a good kick and get away from there. Thankfully all I can find on Scout is a cut in her ear from a tooth mark. However, I am very concerned about how this may affect her mentally.  I am thinking taking her to a show with multiple dogs after being attacked is probably not a good plan.

I am so sad and mad now. Has it really come to this? That I now have to be afraid of taking my dog for a walk in my own neighborhood? Likewise that I have to be afraid of taking her to the local park for fear of the ill-tempered and poorly managed dogs?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I would still take her. Let her see that she's going to be fine around other dogs.

I don't walk my my dogs around the neighborhood for that very reason. There are so many loose dogs around here I figure a problem is inevitable. Luckilly I have a nice big backyard they can run around in, but I do something wish I could bring them out for a walk.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Document the bite with your vet and the police...this is not a scuffle at home in our yard among dogs you know. This is a dangerous bitch willing to leave her property to attack. Sadly it has come to that...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd take her. It's pretty important to get back on the horse again. Make sure you find somebody that Scout's friends with and hang out.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh my goodness...Poor Scout! You definitely need to report the attack with the authorities and, yes, I would take her to the show. However, I would also keep an eye on her reaction. Take it slow if she is shows any nervousness. 

As a precaution, I would take her to the vet just to make double sure she is okay and also get something on record.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Scout*

I feel so very sorry for Scout and you. This is awful.
Where do you live?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I would take her for sure. Tito has been attacked twice AT SHOWS and he's been fine. I think they are more sound than we give them credit for.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Did you report the dog to the authorities? They need a better fence and better control.


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

Yes, get him out again. Our dogs are resiliant---it is ourselves who are nervous after an event like this and I know that they sense it. Casey has been attacked at a show for walking past a "sensitive" dog (right!) as well as jumped and humped during a long down, which was much worse for him. He had always felt relaxed and safe in downs and that wrecked our groups for a long time afterwards! I hope that you both will be well...don't let the bitch ruin your outings!


----------



## bbuzz (Aug 8, 2010)

I agree that you should take scout to the show. I would down play the situation as much as possible. However insure that the first couple of dogs scout meets (be it today or at show) are well tempered and happy, so as to rebuild scout positive association with meeting dogs.

I get so annoyed at hearing these similar dog attack, it is just absolutely redicilous that people can't safely walk dogs without genuine fear of being attacked!! We are very lucky that there are very few loose dogs or nasty dogs around here, very thankful and wish all the forums members could enjoy their dogs without stress of attacks!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok we went--didn't do anything in breed but it was a large bitch entry with many, many handlers. I had fun cheering on friends in obedience though. I need to remember I love dog shows even when I am just a spectator. 

Scout seemed to bounce back relatively well. She gave many free kisses. I forgot they are having an obedience match tonight so I will go back for that.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Scout*

Goldensail:

I am so glad that Scout bounced back.
I know you must be SCARED, I would be.

Is there something an owner can carry with them when they are walking their dog/dogs that will protect them from an attacking dog, but won't injure the other dog?

We have a German Shepherd in our neighborhood and his male and female owners do not look like they have him under control and this particular dog does not look friendly at all. Ken and I like German Shepherds, but this dog looks menacingingly at Tucker and Tonka and us.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I was told today by some friends that I should buy pepper spray and just carry it with me.


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

Bear spray is good deterrent, pepper spray is good if you can't get any though


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

glad to hear you went! Hope you enjoy the rest of the weekend, too.


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

Go to the show. Put this c*** behind you. 

That in life that does not take us under....makes us stronger.


Nothing is taking you or Scout extraordinaireExtraordinaire
down!!!

GO HAVE FUN FUN FUN until the Daddy takes the ________ away.


----------

